# LTE for home internet



## Schnappie (19/9/16)

Hi guys

I have been on mybroadband etc and can not get any conclusive answers has anyone got any experience with using Wireless LTE( e.g. Homecloud Solutions)
as internet at home for streaming, gaming etc? How are the real speeds and stability? In Faerie Glen area Pta perhaps?

I dont have fibre available yet and not too keen on an adsl line 

Any comments will help thanks


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/9/16)

Streaming, downloading and day to day stuff will work perfectly. Gaming no. You will have ping spikes and just general bad pings. This is assuming you want to play FPS or MOBA's or so

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/9/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Streaming, downloading and day to day stuff will work perfectly. Gaming no. You will have ping spikes and just general bad pings. This is assuming you want to play FPS or MOBA's or so


Thanks. The gaming might be an issue then. Very interesting about the ping spikes. I generally play fifa online which isnt too intensive but I intend on picking up the occasional fps too. I saw them laying fibre cables months ago but still jo fibre in my area...


----------



## VapeSnow (19/9/16)

I have 200gig Lte Wireless from telkom and work perfect for gaming, steaming and downloading. Best internet i had to date!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/9/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I have 200gig Lte Wireless from telkom and work perfect for gaming, steaming and downloading. Best internet i had to date!


They going to do a speed demo for me 2moro, although i heard it never reaches the speed they demo at once installed


----------



## VapeSnow (19/9/16)

Schnappie said:


> They going to do a speed demo for me 2moro, although i heard it never reaches the speed they demo at once installed



They told me i dont have Lte coverage in my area. I still went ahead and took the contract and im getting Lte speed of 30m/s without the bunny ears.


----------



## Schnappie (19/9/16)

I have fingers crossed it works, have a cellphone on telkom mobile though and the signal sucks in my home, wouldnt that bode not so well for the lte? The coverage map shows im completely covered


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/9/16)

I am a daily Heroes of the Storm gamer, usually between 3-5 hours a day, running regular MTN sim (RICA and all) on a Huwawi LTE dongle.
I live @ 1Military hospital PTA.

I usually get 30-50ms ping to local ISP's and between 2-20Mb/s down.

I use mobile interwebs because it's pointless and a waste of money to get a brand new line put in and then line rental, ADSL rental and internet package on top; As my lady is done here at the end of the year and then we move again.

Works perfect really....all you need to do is buy yourself a good quality LOOOONG Cat5 Ethernet cable and you're good to go!

There are 2 important points to consider and remember though:
1.) Radio waves are small/tiny in width. (A milimeter or less)
Therefore any solid metal structures will re/deflect, scatter or absorb the waves EASILY!
So you'll need the long ethernet cable to position the dongle well.
2.) You'll need to position and/or point the dongle at the closest cell-tower.
Most dongles have a signal strenth meter to see what type of signal you're getting....test and find the spot in your room/house with best signal.

I personally use a windowsil or even hang the dongle outside, otherwise there's a mantlepiece in my flat that works great! 

Last and not least: Heat, Cold, Congestion (more people connecting to the ame tower as you - mostly peak times of day) and weather (clouds, lightning & rain) will also affect the signal and speeds.

You may only get 1-2mb/s on a bad connection, but it's honestly still good enough to run games.
If you're playing on EU severs= Average 250ms
If you're on US servers = Average 700-800ms

Hope this helps bro!

P.S. I would still WAAAAAAY rather have ADSL or Fibre!
But it's not worth it until the lady and I settle properly in another year.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/9/16)

P.P.S. Quick way to clear your IP and achieve a fresh connection, which usually helps get a better connection;

1.) Open "Command Prompt"
(Can be found in 'Applications' under start menu, or search for it)
2.) Type the following 3 lines:
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
ipconfig /flushdns
***no space after the /

3rd and optional - Turn off dongle/router and leave off for 30s before turning on again.

---> Or I usually move my dongle to a spot with full and/or better signal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/9/16)

Thank you. Really great tips will give it a shot!


----------



## Effjh (19/9/16)

Schnappie said:


> have a cellphone on telkom mobile though and the signal sucks in my home, wouldnt that bode not so well for the lte?



Yes that doesn't bode well at all. Unless you can find a sweet spot somewhere in your home where the signal is good enough to place the router. In general though unfortunately if the signal bad on a Telkom Mobile sim, chances are pretty good you will struggle to get LTE. 

Coverage means little as other environmental factors play a role in Wireless signals. A heavily overloaded tower, hills, buildings even walls within your residence can play a big part.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

